
Ask HN: How do you improve something, anything? - julienreszka
Do you have any general method?
Is &quot;improvement&quot; a valid concept at all?
======
fuzzfactor
Perfection is hard to achieve, seems like it would be the goal anyway.

You would have to improve all defects.

The worse defects obscure the lesser ones.

Ask not how do you improve, ask how do you not improve.

------
ak39
Very broad question. But broadly, it would be:

Find out what "it" does, then change it so that it is:

1\. Faster

2\. Cheaper

3\. Less likely to break

------
dredmorbius
Define or determine the, or your, goal.

Identify existing solutions or methods, if any.

Determine deficiencies or frustrations.

Address significant ones of these you can tractably address.

Improvements may address inputs, outputs, results, experience (including
UI/UX), robustness, scalability, speed, universality, extensibility, (revenue)
conversion, risk, specificity, generality, and more.

TL;DR: Find an itch. Scratch it.

